# Köderführung Spöket



## Passion11 (21. Juni 2009)

Hi!!! Wollte im Urlaub auf Meerforelle angeln. Wollte es mit einem Spöket probieren. Wie führt man den eigentlich und wie weit lässt man ihn absinken?
LG!!!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Moin moin, 
generell führe ich spöket´s recht schnell.... mit ein bis zwei stop´s, der biss kommt dann zu 85% beim stop, absinken lasse ich ihn nach dem auswerfen fast garnicht... 

Da ich selber fast nie mit Blinkern o.ä. Angel sondern ausschließlich mit Fliege, benutze doch einfach die suchfunktion hier im Forum in der vergangenheit wurde schon ne menge über die Führung von Spöket und co. hier im Forum berichtet.

Gruß


----------



## Passion11 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Was benutze ich denn am besten für ne Drilling-Größe?


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Da der Spöket von sich aus kaum Eigenaktion hat, musst Du ihm diese einhauchen. Kurze Twitches, Stopps und unterschiedliche Einholgeschwindigkeiten, mehr bleibt Dir nicht!
Ich würde eher Blinker (der Spöket ist für mich ein Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel) bevorzugen, der Spöket lässt sich nur weit auswerfen, sonst nix!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## steve71 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Kauf Dir lieber ein paar Kinetic Salty in 18 g anstatt mit diesem Schrottköder Deine Angelzeit zu vergeuden! Wenn es ein Falkfisch - Produkt sein soll: Der Witch fliegt genau so gut wie der Spöcket aber er fängt deutlich mehr Fische!

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für ´nen schicken Urlaubs-Silberbarren!


----------



## Rosi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> mit ein bis zwei stop´s, der biss kommt dann zu 85% beim stop, absinken lasse ich ihn nach dem auswerfen fast garnicht...
> Gruß


 

Aha, was meinst du was der Köder bei Stopp macht?

Blinkerführung


----------



## Passion11 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Also möglichst variabel den Blinker führen auf Meerforelle?! Kommt der nach der Stop-Phase, wenn der was abgesunken ist auch wieder an die Oberfläche zurück? Wie variiert man eigentlich die Tiefe. Holt man dann einfach langsamer ein, wenn man tiefer kommen will?
Ciao!!!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*



Rosi schrieb:


> Aha, was meinst du was der Köder bei Stopp macht?
> 
> Blinkerführung


 

das ist natürlich klar das der beim stop auch absinkt... 

Ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen das ich sehr kurze stop´s mache und der Blinker dadurch nicht weit absinkt sonder eher im Oberen Wasserabschnitt bleibt ... 

Sorry wenn ich mich da net so gut ausgedrückt habe...
hast nen guten Link zu diesem Thema eingefügt... 

Gruß


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Moin,

Sorry, aber bevor der Spöket ein Schrottköder gennant wird, sollten wenigstens Beispiele gennat werden...
Ich selbst fische ihn nicht, aber im Frühjahr in DK hat n Kumpel am meisten gefangen...Und was gefangen wurde war echt wenig und( ich hätte selbst nicht mit gerechnet):Er hat alles Auf Spöket gefangen^^...ALso bitte erst nachdenken, Beispiele überlgen und dann Schreiben...
Ach ja: Bitte nicht böse sein, sollte nett rüberkommen...Und wie egsagt, ich fische ihn auch nicht, ich mag den Witch^^


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Rosi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*



Passion11 schrieb:


> Kommt der nach der Stop Phase, wenn der was abgesunken ist auch wieder an die Oberfläche zurück? Wie variiert man eigentlich die Tiefe. Holt man dann einfach langsamer ein, wenn man tiefer kommen will?
> Ciao!!!



Genau, wenn du langsamer einkurbelst, sinkt der Blinker weiter zu Boden, holst du ihn schnell ein, bleibt er unter der Wasseroberfläche. So variiert man die Tiefe.

Bei Stopp im schnellen Lauf sinkt er langsamer ein, als nach Stopp im langsamen Lauf. Wegen der Trägheit. Probiere das an einer Brücke aus oder vom Boot. Ein Blechblinker sinkt außerdem viel schneller als ein Küstenwobbler, bei selbem Gewicht. 

Der Spöket ist ein Küstenwobbler, ein geniales Bodenauge. Er zeigt (geführt an geflochtener Schnur) die Beschaffenheit des Grundes an. Er stolpert über Steine, ruckelt sacht bei Pflanzen und man merkt sogar wie hoch sie stehen. Blos entsorge vorher den Drilling. Mit Einzelhaken fängt man genau so sicher seine Fische und sie haken sich so gut wie nie am Boden fest.

Nun überleg mal, wo sucht die Meerforelle ihre Beute? Unter der Wasseroberfläche. 
Wo schwebt der Spöki? Über dem Grund. 
Wer sucht seine Nahrung über dem Grund? Der Dorsch. 
Na?? Genau, der Spöki ist ein Dorschverführer. 
Unter dem Begriff Meerforellenblinker läßt er sich nur besser verkaufen. Und dann sind die Mefoangler enttäuscht von ihm.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Womit fängt man nun die Meerforelle?
Erinnert euch, sie sieht nach oben, ihre Beute schwimmt im Oberwasser. Sie ist ein blitzschneller Jäger.
Welche Eigenschaften muß der Köder haben?

Er muß schnell im Oberwasser schwimmen. Mefos können sehr gut sehen und auch Farben unterscheiden. Ganz klar, im Oberwasser ist es hell, da werden wenig Lichtwellen rausgefiltert. Der Köder muß also attraktiv sein, am besten kurz aufblitzen wie silberne Fischschuppen, dazu schnell im Oberwasser schwimmen. Das kann kein Spöket so richtig.

Dazu gibt es die schlanken Meerforellenblinker, welche auch noch ein wenig gewellt im Querschnitt sind. Schiet, dadurch fliegen sie flatterhaft und kommen nicht auf Weite.
Also suchen wir einen Blinker mit Silberbauch, der weit fliegt, schnell schwimmt, bei Stopp zu Boden taumelt.

Das ist nicht der Witch, weil der durch seinen Querschnitt im Flug vom Wind gestoppt wird und ausbricht. Weil der im schnellen Lauf über das Wasser fliegt und nicht unter der Oberfläche bleibt. Der hat zu viel Auftrieb, denn er besteht aus Kunststoff. Er ist ein Küstenwobbler, ein unruhiges Bodenauge. Unruhig, weil er im Lauf eine Druckwelle erzeugt. Das kann vorteilhaft, aber auch tödlich sein.

Versucht es lieber mit Gladsax Snap oder Falkfish Gno. Sie haben beide diese Eigenschaften, der Snap etwas ausgeprägter, weil schlanker. Sie fliegen sehr weit und zielgenau. Sie bleiben schnell geführt unter der Wasseroberfläche ohne rauszuspringen, sie taumeln sich um ihre Achse drehend zum Grund, sie haben blitzende Silberbäuche in der Farbpalette.


----------



## steve71 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Hi Nolfravel, 

ich hatte vorm Schreiben überlegt.  Den Spöcket habe ich eine ganze Zeit mit durch gefischt, weil *ich* ihn toll fand! Tolles Finish, tolle Flugeigenschaften!  Leider hat dieser Köder bei mir mit Abstand die wenigsten Mefos gebracht.  Kinetic Salty, Witch und Möre Silda  haben mich eben mit ihren Fängen überzeugt und deshalb habe ich den Spöcket aus meinem Sortiment verbannt#h 


Gruß Steve


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Dito. 

Aber ich ersetze den Salty mit dem Hansen Fight. Fliegt wie ne 1, hat genug Action und bringt Fisch.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Auf Spöket hatte ich noch nix
Ich mag auch Snaps, Salty usw.
 Aber der Stripper is *the best*:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderführung Spöket*

Ja. Fliegt wie Sch...e aber ist 100% verlässlich, egal ob Mefo Dösch oder Horni


----------

